# posh mungral



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

Well Ruby went vets for jab and be chipped yesterday. He said she was gorgeous but was a lot of money for a posh mongrel but was a great breed I guess hes right in away,but we love her shes growing and looking good really curly and getting taller


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Cheeky blighter - a crossbreed is not a mongrel


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I get that off some people too but I explain that we paid that price for the type of dog that was right for our family and it was worth it to get that dog


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Designer dog you just tell him LOL


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I've had the crossbreed/mongrel arguement so many times :/ cockapoos are crossbreeds! Not mongrels *NODS*


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Some people just need educating!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I don't care if people call them mongrels so what? We all know cockapoos are the best of the mongrels. They are more intelligent and more loveable than any pedigree!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

tut tut ... how dare they hey ... a crossbreed, a mix breed or a designer breed .... not a mongrel, just doesnt sound so nice ... 

No mongrel .. its a cockapoo   the best dog in the world xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought it was a mongrel when you didn't know what breeds were in the mix, so to speak!!
Definitely a crossbreed


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

A crossbreed means there are two breeds in the mix, a mongrel is three or more & a heniz57 is when you have no idea what breeds your dog is mixed with 

Cockapoos are the best crossbreeds & dog breeds ever  Designer dogs all the way!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I love my posh mongrel.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

1/ I'm no expert but I think most breeds are a result of years of cross breeding to get a desired result. What is so wrong in that? provided it is done responsibly.

2/ I'm surprised at vets making this comment. A person paying for a dog is willing to make a financial committment and so more likely to want the dog and also to ensure the dog is properly cared for, although I can see there may be exceptions. Why have a go at the owner for valuing their dog? Unless they are stereotyping cockapoo owners, which I think some people do.

3/ I have a cockapoo because I wanted a dog and this breed appealed to me more than others. I wanted a dog with a good temperament, I happen to like fluffy dogs, I wanted a medium sized dog and I have to say like the idea of a non-shedding dog. I did not have one to impress other people. Yet many people I meet say how much they like this breed and want to stroke him etc. and say they would like one.

I love cockapoos


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm also surprised a vet said this, not terribly professional?

My vets love Archie, the vet he sees most has a Sprocker so is a huge fan of cocker mixes


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My vet also loves my two girls  He commented on how gorgeous Izzie is & her coat which is lovely  & so many people want to fuss them both & know what breeds they are!  Even in a pub on saturday a lady asked what breed they were, cockapoos rule!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My boyfriend has often said that if he was single Vincent would be the best babe magnet ever! He is always stopped in the street to be asked about our pup!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha Ruth that is so true! They attract so much attention, I can imagine a cockapoo would bring all the girls to the yard


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Haha Ruth that is so true! They attract so much attention, I can imagine a cockapoo would bring all the girls to the yard


Damn it now I have the Kelis song (My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard) in my head


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> My boyfriend has often said that if he was single Vincent would be the best babe magnet ever! He is always stopped in the street to be asked about our pup!!!


Before we met, both Jules and I were both single for years. We've both said that if only we'd had a dog during these years then perhaps we wouldn't have been single 

I think Davina McCall met her husband whilst they were walking there respective dogs?

Total babe magnets


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha sorry Sera for getting the song in your head  total babe magnets though


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My Vincent brings all the girls to the yard.....


----------

